# TiVoWEB have I missed the point?



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

OK, so I telnetted into my TiVo, installed TiVo Web Project - TCL v1.9.4 - and now I can see a menu system on a web browser pointed at the TiVo address. 

But so what? It does not seem to do anyting very interesting. I can see lots of log files and browse the MFS file system. The former are quite dull and the latter gives some programme information but only after you have drilled down though four layers . The top level directory entries are full of "1:13382:68398:3079759	tyDb	3079759	08/22/06 20:30 720" or some such - hardly useful. 

I'm sure that I must be missing something but I had, perhaps nievely, thought that TiVoWEB would alow me to connect to my TiVo from the office, review recorded shows, delete if necessary and browse the EPG to set new shows to record, in English not machine code. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

TTL32 said:


> Am I doing something wrong?


I don't see how. Have you explored the "User interface" in the main menu? All that you seek is there.

I even managed to impress the wife when she inadvertently deleted a recording and I reinstated it within seconds using Tivoweb.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm, my main menu has the following items:

Info
Logos
Logs
Mail
MFS
Phone
Resource Editor
Search
Theme
Web Remote
Restart

No mention of a "User Interface" option.


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

In that case you are missing the point of Tivo Web, a full restart of Tivo Web may help.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just FYI, your Main Menu should look something like this: 


Of course, I do have some extra modules that aren't included in the basic package. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

find the UI.ITCL for the UK tivo. THius wil allow you to do loads. Also have a look around the site fopr added modules for tivoweb.

Viewing programs from the tivo is possible, but tivoweb is not the way to do it. google deal data base and have a look. Streaming is not aloud to be talked about on here, you will have Mr Bott on your back. And if you look at his pic, you would not want that.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've restarted the TiVo, stopped and restarted TiVoWEB and I still get the following menu:










I downloaded TiVoweb from http://tivo.lightn.org/ and followed the README instructions to install.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

As 6022tivo has said you need the replacemement UK specific ui.itcl file.

You can find the file (in Part 1) and the details of what to do with it (in Part 3) on Steve Conrad's excellent site....

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/airnet2.html


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

You might also want to add the Manual Record module:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=117985


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

Or alternatively use TiVoWebPlus.

TiVoWeb project was canned many moons ago - and TiVoWebPlus was born. However, that specific project seemed to cease, but a new guy has decided to continue the development.

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/

I loaded this version last night .. it's working pretty well too - has a load of modules already builtin - and worked on my UK TiVo straight out of the box.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

andyjenkins said:


> ... and worked on my UK TiVo straight out of the box.


Does that mean that you did not need to replace the ui.itcl file?

Can I just install the TiVoWEB plus in another directory and run it or do I need to delete the TivoWEB (I guess that I will have to stop TiVoWEB in any case - it's not set to start automatically so that should not be a problem)?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't run it myself, but isn't TWP supposed to be kinda unstable on our old UK machines; or something?


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

cwaring said:


> I don't run it myself, but isn't TWP supposed to be kinda unstable on our old UK machines; or something?


It's actually being developed in New Zealand using a UK Thomson running v2.5.5 as well as a Series 1 US unit running v3.0 software. However some care has been taken to ensure it works very well on all past and present TiVo units.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fair enough. Might take a look then


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have just installed TWP on one of my machines and it seems to have some better features. The only problem I have is that I would still like to run Hackman and despite loading all the right files into the right folders it does not show on the TWP menus. The same files loaded into the TW folders work OK BUT when opening hackman in TW I do not get any option to swap between TW and TWP on the fly.

Any ideas


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmmm. Just tried installing it myself, using the instructions on the main page here. However, when I get to this bit...


```
3. Start the server as a test: 
/var/hacks/tivowebplus/tivoweb console 
You should see a few lines of output, ending with 
Accepting connections
```
... it just starts the standard Tivoweb, even though I'm in the TWP directory.

Probably an easy fix, but I know nothing about Linux


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

> *cwaring*
> ... it just starts the standard Tivoweb, even though I'm in the TWP directory.


That was my worry, which is why I asked if you can just install the TiVoWEB plus in another directory and run it or do you need to delete the TivoWEB directory first.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Carl
the version I installed was from http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus and it seems ok to me apart from not being able to run hackman at present. But I reckon I am doing something wrong and I am sure someone will be along with the answer.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Benedict said:


> As 6022tivo has said you need the replacemement UK specific ui.itcl file.
> 
> You can find the file (in Part 1) and the details of what to do with it (in Part 3) on Steve Conrad's excellent site....
> 
> http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/airnet2.html


Worked like magic, many thanks. Now to try out some modules and, maybe TWP


----------



## JonnyD (Oct 1, 2001)

Carl

I recently installed this newer version of Tivoweb plus and I think it runs on port 8080 not 80. I had to modify the tivoweb.cfg file to use port 80.

John


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I changed it to a very high non-standard port right after I installed it. The port is not the issue. The fact that it runs standard TW when I want to run TWP is


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Hmmm. Just tried installing it myself, using the instructions on the main page here.


Use the version/instructions at http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus. If you have any problems then you should be able to find the problem in the log file (/var/log/tivoweb.log).

FYI: There are people running HackMan with the latest TWP but you will need to upgrade to the latest version of HackMan (found at http://www.tivohackman.com/) and you need to be aware that it now requires some manual configuration.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

john1980 said:


> Use the version/instructions at http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus


Why that one specifically? The one I linked to is the _official_ version on program's homepage. Surely that should work okay? Besides, the instructions are basically the same anyway.

Not trying to be awkward, just wondering


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> originally posted by john1980
> FYI: There are people running HackMan with the latest TWP but you will need to upgrade to the latest version of HackMan (found at http://www.tivohackman.com/) and you need to be aware that it now requires some manual configuration.


I have tried installing the latest hackman to the latest TWP and have done the activating part on hackman but it does not show up in TWP.

However the same procedure putting hackman into TW works 

The latest version of TWP looks great and I am going to keep using it as it gives much better info on the todo and now playing screens.


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Why that one specifically? The one I linked to is the _official_ version on program's homepage. Surely that should work okay?


The "official" version has many bugs and does not seem to be maintained. I am trying to get access to the sourceforge project so that it can be updated but am unable to get a response from the project administrators. The version I have been bundling has many additional features including an update facility.


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

RichardJH said:


> I have tried installing the latest hackman to the latest TWP and have done the activating part on hackman but it does not show up in TWP.


Have you had a look at /var/log/tivoweb.log? It will give you an indication of why it is not starting.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

TWP has very few advantages for UK users; it handles dual tuners much better. Sigh.

Some older TW modules (many of mine) don't work with TWP.

Carl are you typing the full path in the command? Linux isn't like DOS, it doesn't assume the curreent directory in the same way.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

sanderton said:


> Carl are you typing the full path in the command? Linux isn't like DOS, it doesn't assume the curreent directory in the same way.


Okay, thanks. Will give that a try.

YES! That sorted it! Thanks. Linux is strange


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Success

I had put the wrong sendkey into the bin-ppc directory. All is now working ok with hackman. TWP starts by default and hackman allows me to swap between TWP and TW on the fly.

I for one am very impressed with what john1980 and OzTivo have given us UK users.

Certainly worth giving it all a go.


----------

